# Lao Market Species identification



## mrscruffy (Jun 27, 2015)

Hi Forum,

I have been on the road in Laos and came across these shells. I can see Impressa, Elongated, Keeled and plastic frog! But what are the bottom two shells on the right?

Pity, I arrived too late for these torts. 

Cheers
Scruffy


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Jun 27, 2015)

The sort of radiated pattern on the scutes makes me think they're stripe necked leaf turtles _Cyclemys tcheponensis._
Endangered species, oh dear, all those poor torts and turtles.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken (Jun 27, 2015)

Trinkets for some...sighs deeply


----------



## Yvonne G (Jun 27, 2015)

We'll send a shout-out to @Will . He's pretty good at the Asian tortoises.


----------



## Kapidolo Farms (Jun 29, 2015)

I agree with Tidgy's Dad on those two, leaf turtles for sure _Cyclemys_, but I have no guess to the species. To me the frog looks like painted wood.


----------



## mrscruffy (Jun 29, 2015)

Will said:


> I agree with Tidgy's Dad on those two, leaf turtles for sure _Cyclemys_, but I have no guess to the species. To me the frog looks like painted wood.



I think your right on both counts! Thanks.

Later I was at a market and they had a few live Impressa.


----------



## Danou (Feb 29, 2016)

I myself has a Manouria Impressa as my pets and she's gorgeous and beautiful.


----------



## bryson white (Feb 29, 2016)

the one on the top left looks like an elongated tortoise


----------



## mrscruffy (Mar 10, 2016)

Danou said:


> I myself has a Manouria Impressa as my pets and she's gorgeous and beautiful.



Hi Danou,

Great, how long have you had her? How did you get her?

Hope she is doing well.

Cheers
Scruffy


----------



## mrscruffy (Mar 10, 2016)

bryson white said:


> the one on the top left looks like an elongated tortoise



Yep, I was sure it was an elongated.


----------



## Danou (Mar 10, 2016)

mrscruffy said:


> Hi Danou,
> 
> Great, how long have you had her? How did you get her?
> 
> ...



Hi ! I saw they selling at the local market, and i bought here to save her from end up in the soup.
But i really glade i had her for around 3 months now.
She's healthy, doing great and eat a lot


----------



## MPRC (Mar 10, 2016)

Danou said:


> Hi ! I saw they selling at the local market, and i bought here to save her from end up in the soup.
> But i really glade i had her for around 3 months now.
> She's healthy, doing great and eat a lot



I would have a difficult time not buying all of the tortoises there.


----------



## Danou (Mar 10, 2016)

LaDukePhoto said:


> I would have a difficult time not buying all of the tortoises there.


Yeah i know...
But if i didn't they will end up in somebody soup.... :-(


----------



## mrscruffy (Mar 27, 2016)

Danou said:


> Hi ! I saw they selling at the local market, and i bought here to save her from end up in the soup.
> But i really glade i had her for around 3 months now.
> She's healthy, doing great and eat a lot




You did the right thing, but now you have the responsbility of caring for her. How is that going? Have you got her setup?

Cheers
Scruff


----------



## dmmj (Mar 27, 2016)

sadly one thing we must all come to grips with we cannot save them all you do the best you can for as many as you can and you have to live with yourself


----------



## Danou (Mar 27, 2016)

mrscruffy said:


> You did the right thing, but now you have the responsbility of caring for her. How is that going? Have you got her setup?
> 
> Cheers
> Scruff


Yes i know that it would come with responsibility.
Now i have her set up and finally found a Male for now.
Now they living in pair and healthy.


----------



## Danou (Aug 17, 2016)

mrscruffy said:


> Hi Danou,
> 
> Great, how long have you had her? How did you get her?
> 
> ...



Hi Scruffy,
She is doing fine and healthy.
And i collected some eggs, and i start to learn and research about it.
Finally, i did a incubator with the help from a reptile expert friend.
And we manage to hatch most of them ;-)
I really love them.
We manage to hatch 11 of them ;-).
Sound excited ? ;-) 
Here are the newly hatch photos.


----------



## Danou (Aug 17, 2016)

Danou said:


> Hi Scruffy,
> She is doing fine and healthy.
> And i collected some eggs, and i start to learn and research about it.
> Finally, i did a incubator with the help from a reptile expert friend.
> ...


----------



## Danou (Aug 17, 2016)

Here's another one ;-)


----------



## BrianWI (Aug 17, 2016)

Will said:


> I agree with Tidgy's Dad on those two, leaf turtles for sure _Cyclemys_, but I have no guess to the species. To me the frog looks like painted wood.


I love those frogs. You take the rod and run along the back, makes a frog sound. Things like that make me smile.


----------



## Danou (Aug 17, 2016)

bryson white said:


> the one on the top left looks like an elongated tortoise


There are 4 species in this picture as i can see.

There is :
1. Manuria Impressa
2. Indotestudo elongata
3. Cyclemys Oldhamii
4. cuora mouhotii
And a woodend frog ;-)

Danou.


----------

